# help for lagging on Team Fortress 2



## jwwolfe (Jan 10, 2008)

ok so i have a dell inspiron 6000 1.5 Ghz with 512 ram laptop. 
Video Card
Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family (Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset) Video RAM: You have - 128.0 MB 
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 , You have - 2.0 

anyways i ran system requirements lab to see if i could run the game. it came up pass in all areas and in some i have reccomended although i realize i'm lacking in the video card area. anyways my problem is that it lags horribly and isn't even worth playing it's so bad. am i choosing bad servers? i figured with passing the requirements test it should at least be playable but maybe not that's why i'm here. if it's not the servers is there any options i can do or change to help make it playable?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Go to Options > Video > lower all the settings to Low

I doubt that it was the servers, if your ping was too high, they would have kicked you off the server.


----------



## jwwolfe (Jan 10, 2008)

i did that and it's still either freezes up at the server load screen or it's just horribly laggy.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You didn't purchase this game from thailand, did you?

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=30029


----------



## jwwolfe (Jan 10, 2008)

not that i know of. i bought it from amazon on amazon.com


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Go here and click on Measure Ping Times and post the results:

http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/default.asp


----------



## jwwolfe (Jan 10, 2008)

DNS Location Average Ping1 Ping2 Ping3 
pcpitstop.com Dallas, TX, USA 194 192 199 192 
yahoo.com (various) 229 230 226 229 
google.com (various) 196 201 205 188 
cnet.com (various) 232 241 221 233 
espn.com (various) 224 224 236 218 
blogger.com (various) 156 150 163 156 

ok theres the results. i also made sure my video card driver was completely up to date.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Your Ping levels are a little high, but "acceptable".

What about the other games, how does half life 2 run (single player)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm gonna pin this on the OP's integrated video chipset. You need a dedicated 3D card.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Its a laptop hes stuck with the card


----------



## Trez (Feb 20, 2008)

So many answers and nothing worth reading. 

The problem is your entire system, jwwolfe. TF2 min. requirements are WAY off, like lots of other games released. See, when the companies lower the system requirements, they make more money, because more people think their crappy little systems will handle the game. They actually lie, the minimum CPU requirement for TF2 (in order for the damn game to actually run smoothly, mind you) would be about 3.0GHz. TF2 needs a better CPU than graphics card to run smoothly.

I'm still trying to tweak TF2 to run smoothly on my 2.54GHz CPU and 6800 card. CSS runs fine, but not TF2...***? Stupid designers. 

Anyway the problem, most definitely, has absolutely nothing to do with your ping, internet connection or server.


----------

